# Rating Systems and False Feedback (Help!)



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

Whats up everybody. I've been driving rideshare for about a month now and although the money has been pretty good for part time the situation itself has been trying at times. I have previous commercial driving experience and I'm somewhat of an "old timer" so the driving itself hasn't been an issue at all. The customers on the other hand? That's a whole nother story. After receiving some unfair negative ratings I decided to protect myself by installing a dash cam. It's actually saved my back side more than once including getting an unfair 1 star review overturned. Recently i got a message from my employer stating that a rider had filed a complaint about excessive speed. I'm assuming this was done because the rider noticed I had a dash cam and knew they couldn't get away with saying the car was dirty, there was an unauthorized rider, I was being dick etc etc. I was informed that one more message such as that one would result in termination, or deactivation I guess. This of course was a completely slanderous accusation. I drive 90 percent of the time in crowded city conditions where traffic is often at a crawl or reduced to 25 miles an hour or less. The opportunity to "speed" rarely even presents it self, let alone the fact that I have a commercial license and penalties for unsafe speed are much more strict which is a huge deterrent even if I did have the urge to floor it. Bottom line; the accusation wasn't true and while I'm sure the rider probably got a free ride credit out of it I simply got "effed." My question is this: What, if any, appeal options do I have in cases such as these? I've heard of drivers suing passengers for slander and libel but in the case of speed a dash cam probably wouldn't be much help. I'm also curious to know what, if any, influence the star rating system has on driver employment. I've only worked part time and averaged about 5 or 6 rides a day. My rating seems to constantly be stuck at 4 even though I've had passengers tell me they'd give me a five. I also try to rate everybody 5 but karma hasn't rewarded me for that yet. I'm still very new to the platform and any information would be much apprciated! thanks!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> My question is this: What, if any, appeal options do I have in cases such as these?


First, try using paragraphs.
I guarantee many will not read your thread just because of that

Look, I'm not doubting that you got a false report. Has happened to many.
Maybe they did it for the free ride. Maybe they had a bad existence with another driver and took it out on you.
In any case, i believe that if you're a good driver, most of your ratings will be good.
Sure, there will be the occasional bad rating. But with so many good ones it will barely even be noticeable

So don't worry about it too much.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Some camera systems will display the speed also. That might be a good option.

Frankly if I knew the report was bogus I would push it and talk to a lawyer or tell Uber that you want the passenger information because you will be suing the passenger. Just making a stand like that ought to show them that you mean business and you won't be pushed around.

In thinking about it though your best option might be to simply try your best to avoid driving people like that. There may be certain areas and times to avoid for example. One thing which I considered is screening passengers in the first three seconds. Greet them and see how they respond. As I look back on it 80% of the "problem rides" I have given over the last year have been to people who showed at least some signs of rudeness or problems right away. This can be not answering when I greet them, acting annoyed, avoiding eye contact, being extremely drunk, chatting on their phone, etc. In looking back I would have been a lot better off if I had simply not even started the ride and told these passengers that I wouldn't be taking them!


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> First, try using paragraphs.
> I guarantee many will not read your thread just because of that
> 
> Look, I'm not doubting that you got a false report. Has happened to many.
> ...


That was actually my question though. I know I'm a good driver but what difference does it make if I can basically be terminated for a false accusation. That was my only concern, how would i protect myself if that happens. Thanks for the reply



touberornottouber said:


> Some camera systems will display the speed also. That might be a good option.
> 
> Frankly if I knew the report was bogus I would push it and talk to a lawyer or tell Uber that you want the passenger information because you will be suing the passenger. Just making a stand like that ought to show them that you mean business and you won't be pushed around.
> 
> In thinking about it though your best option might be to simply try your best to avoid driving people like that. There may be certain areas and times to avoid for example. One thing which I considered is screening passengers in the first three seconds. Greet them and see how they respond. As I look back on it 80% of the "problem rides" I have given over the last year have been to people who showed at least some signs of rudeness right away. This can be not answering when I greet them, acting annoyed, avoiding eye contact, chatting on their phone, etc. In looking back I would have been a lot better off if I had simply not even started the ride and told these passengers that I wouldn't be taking them!


My dash cam does not have the speed option but I believe if i can show them that the entire ride was done so at crawling, rush hour city speeds that should be enough. I actually work for Lyft not Uber but that may change if this BS keeps happening. I think I will request the rider information and pursue it the way you suggested since i do have two way footage. Thank you for the good advice!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> My dash cam does not have the speed option but I believe if i can show them that the entire ride was done so at crawling, rush hour city speeds that should be enough. I actually work for Lyft not Uber but that may change if this BS keeps happening. I think I will request the rider information and pursue it the way you suggested since i do have two way footage. Thank you for the good advice!


You're welcome. They will likely refuse to give you the information. You will likely have to sue them and bring them in for discovery in order to get it. But just threatening to do that would likely make them cave because the risk of having to disclose the information and it becoming public would not be worth it to them.

Be aware though that they could also deactivate you. It wouldn't be right but that is one response they might make. So if you need this gig really bad this might be risky. Your call on that. Personally I feel we need someone to take a stand and do this.


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> You're welcome. They will likely refuse to give you the information. You will likely have to sue them and bring them in for discovery in order to get it. But just threatening to do that would likely make them cave because the risk of having to disclose the information and it becoming public would not be worth it to them.
> 
> Be aware though that they could also deactivate you. It wouldn't be right but that is one response they might make. So if you need this gig really bad this might be risky. Your call on that. Personally I feel we need someone to take a stand and do this.


I'm definitely weighing it. I tend to look at things in the long term, greater good sense rather than living in the moment. It would be easy to just walk away and hope it doesn't happen again but it seems like no matter how professional you are you're always susceptible to unfair accusations.

I haven't yet activated with uber. The way I see it, if i request the information and lyft terminates me, I have something to fall back on anyway. I think it's worth it because there's something particularly egregious about somebody who goes out of their way to file a complaint that's false. If the only thing that comes of a false report is a free ride credit or refund for the accuser and a termination for the driver, good people will continue to get screwed. If I can do something to hopefully help change that, I probably should.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You almost never see anybody come to the board and say "You know... I'm a really crappy driver and that's why I'm getting all these complaints."


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> Whats up everybody. I've been driving rideshare for about a month now and although the money has been pretty good for part time the situation itself has been trying at times. I have previous commercial driving experience and I'm somewhat of an "old timer" so the driving itself hasn't been an issue at all. The customers on the other hand? That's a whole nother story. After receiving some unfair negative ratings I decided to protect myself by installing a dash cam. It's actually saved my back side more than once including getting an unfair 1 star review overturned. Recently i got a message from my employer stating that a rider had filed a complaint about excessive speed. I'm assuming this was done because the rider noticed I had a dash cam and knew they couldn't get away with saying the car was dirty, there was an unauthorized rider, I was being &%[email protected]!* etc etc. I was informed that one more message such as that one would result in termination, or deactivation I guess. This of course was a completely slanderous accusation. I drive 90 percent of the time in crowded city conditions where traffic is often at a crawl or reduced to 25 miles an hour or less. The opportunity to "speed" rarely even presents it self, let alone the fact that I have a commercial license and penalties for unsafe speed are much more strict which is a huge deterrent even if I did have the urge to floor it. Bottom line; the accusation wasn't true and while I'm sure the rider probably got a free ride credit out of it I simply got "effed." My question is this: What, if any, appeal options do I have in cases such as these? I've heard of drivers suing passengers for slander and libel but in the case of speed a dash cam probably wouldn't be much help. I'm also curious to know what, if any, influence the star rating system has on driver employment. I've only worked part time and averaged about 5 or 6 rides a day. My rating seems to constantly be stuck at 4 even though I've had passengers tell me they'd give me a five. I also try to rate everybody 5 but karma hasn't rewarded me for that yet. I'm still very new to the platform and any information would be much apprciated! thanks!!


They are not "your employer".


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

DexNex said:


> They are not "your employer".


They pay me for my contracting services. Therefore they provide me with employment. You're splitting hairs and trolling but mostly just the latter...



Coachman said:


> You almost never see anybody come to the board and say "You know... I'm a really crappy driver and that's why I'm getting all these complaints."


Learn to read. One erroneous complaint doesn't equate to "all these." My guess is you're probably either a "full time" ride share driver or a loser with no car and no license who complains a lot for free rides, but try to think a little more critically. False accusations are destroying the industry and ultimately they will hurt the drivers just as much as they will hurt the passengers. More driver suspensions, higher attrition rates = longer wait times and less reliability on the platform for customers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> Learn to read. One erroneous complaint doesn't equate to "all these."


I can read. This is what you said:

"After receiving some unfair negative ratings I decided to protect myself by installing a dash cam. It's actually saved my back side more than once including getting an unfair 1 star review overturned."

So in one month of driving you've had multiple "erroneous" complaints and you've had to install a dash cam that's "saved your back side more than once."

Dude, there's something wrong with your driving.


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I can read. This is what you said:
> 
> "After receiving some unfair negative ratings I decided to protect myself by installing a dash cam. It's actually saved my back side more than once including getting an unfair 1 star review overturned."
> 
> ...


No apparently you really cannot read and comprehend well. If the usage of a dash cam helped overturn false complaints and showed that my driving was indeed safe then clearly the complaints WERE erroneous and without merit. I really don't understand your quick rush to judgement. It's neither here nor there but I've been a commercial (A) license holder for almost 20 years. I have a half million safe driving miles under my belt commercially and countless thousands more undocumented in non commercial driving.

No, I don't consider myself to be without flaws, but my driving record and experience is one thing i can definitely hang my hat on. I would have been happy to share this with you initially, but because your next reply is undoubtedly another smart ass remark, insult, attempt to be funny or personal attack on something you know nothing about, I don't think I have anything else to say to you...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> They pay me for my contracting services. Therefore they provide me with employment. You're splitting hairs and trolling but mostly just the latter...
> 
> Learn to read. One erroneous complaint doesn't equate to "all these." My guess is you're probably either a "full time" ride share driver or a loser with no car and no license who complains a lot for free rides, but try to think a little more critically. False accusations are destroying the industry and ultimately they will hurt the drivers just as much as they will hurt the passengers. More driver suspensions, higher attrition rates = longer wait times and less reliability on the platform for customers.


Not trolling. Just pointing out the fact that they are not your employer.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

The app has a report that will tell you exactly where specifically during a specific ride you sped or even braked hard.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Jtdub said:


> The app has a report that will tell you exactly where specifically during a specific ride you does or even braked hard.


Exactly Lyft can tell if you were speeding very simply by checking your GPS information.

I have to agree if you've only driven for a month and have multiple complaints already this might not be the right line of work for you. Customer service is not for everyone.


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Exactly Lyft can tell if you were speeding very simply by checking your GPS information.
> 
> I have to agree if you've only driven for a month and have multiple complaints already this might not be the right line of work for you. Customer service is not for everyone.


Nope. Thats a flat out lie dude. Lyft driver support has already informed me they have no way of verifying unsafe speed without a third party monitoring device such as the ones insurance companies install in your vehicle to lower your rates.

Many drivers have fallen victim to unfair ratings which is why the attrition rates are so high. It's luck of the draw mostly, but don't simply assume that because it hasn't happened to you yet it won't. All it takes is one pissy drunk or a ***** with an attitude and your rating will definitely take a hit.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Uber has it. It is called driving style dashboard. Right now I have two alerts, probably both for speeding.


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Not trolling. Just pointing out the fact that they are not your employer.


If you do work for an organization and they compensate you for your time then you are indeed employed by said organization. Whether or not your employment is temporary, permanent or contracted is the business of the IRS and state employment department and a completely separate issue...



Jtdub said:


> Uber has it. It is called driving style dashboard. Right now I have two alerts, probably both for speeding.


I don't work for Uber yet so I wouldn't know. Lyft has made it very clear to me that they cannot monitor speed without a third party device that I would undoubtedly have to pay a ton to install or get from my insurance company to snitch on me...

Side note; If a company has to spend thousands of dollars a day in advertising to tell you about how great they are to work for, chances are they suck. Either that, or they're hemorrhaging more drivers than they can hire. At Lyft, passengers can rate you on four separate areas, none of which could be considered anything more than subjective opinions. This is in addition to the 1-5 star rating. You as a driver only get to rate the passenger in one area, and you're forced to do so directly after the ride.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> Nope. Thats a flat out lie dude. Lyft driver support has already informed me they have no way of verifying unsafe speed without a third party monitoring device such as the ones insurance companies install in your vehicle to lower your rates.
> 
> Many drivers have fallen victim to unfair ratings which is why the attrition rates are so high. It's luck of the draw mostly, but don't simply assume that because it hasn't happened to you yet it won't. All it takes is one pissy drunk or a ***** with an attitude and your rating will definitely take a hit.





OG.Pastor.K said:


> If you do work for an organization and they compensate you for your time then you are indeed employed by said organization. Whether or not your employment is temporary, permanent or contracted is the business of the IRS and state employment department and a completely separate issue...
> 
> I don't work for Uber yet so I wouldn't know. Lyft has made it very clear to me that they cannot monitor speed without a third party device that I would undoubtedly have to pay a ton to install or get from my insurance company to snitch on me...
> 
> Side note; If a company has to spend thousands of dollars a day in advertising to tell you about how great they are to work for, chances are they suck. Either that, or they're hemorrhaging more drivers than they can hire. At Lyft, passengers can rate you on four separate areas, none of which could be considered anything more than subjective opinions. This is in addition to the 1-5 star rating. You as a driver only get to rate the passenger in one area, and you're forced to do so directly after the ride.


My friend you said you have driven for Lyft a little over a month. A little bit of advice for you would be to not trust everything a Lyft or Uber rep tells you.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> If you do work for an organization and they compensate you for your time then you are indeed employed by said organization. Whether or not your employment is temporary, permanent or contracted is the business of the IRS and state employment department and a completely separate issue...
> 
> I don't work for Uber yet so I wouldn't know. Lyft has made it very clear to me that they cannot monitor speed without a third party device that I would undoubtedly have to pay a ton to install or get from my insurance company to snitch on me...
> 
> Side note; If a company has to spend thousands of dollars a day in advertising to tell you about how great they are to work for, chances are they suck. Either that, or they're hemorrhaging more drivers than they can hire. At Lyft, passengers can rate you on four separate areas, none of which could be considered anything more than subjective opinions. This is in addition to the 1-5 star rating. You as a driver only get to rate the passenger in one area, and you're forced to do so directly after the ride.


You are not getting it on your own... so here it is:

You are not an employee. You are a contractor. As a contractor, you can be removed from receiving future contracts at any time and for any reason. Your rating and your continued safety reports are indicators that you are NOT fit for this type of work. You should cut your losses now and move on, as they will end the relationship soon. As someone who has been at this for four years, you will not make it. Sorry for being blunt, but you are not seeing it for yourself.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Another Class-A CDL holder here, who is seriously considering buying a truck and switching from company driver to O/O this fall. 

You can't protect yourself from low ratings - the companies accept the words of the passengers as Gospel, while drivers are guilty until proven guilty.

As was posted above, what it's going to take is for someone to file arbitration against Uber or Lyft for being suspended or deactivated because of false complaints, and then be willing to file a lawsuit against the passenger if necessary.

This is the reality of the situation that you, I, and every other ride share driver operates under - let's say you give a passenger a ride midnight Saturday night. Sunday they wake up and think they spent too much $$ on a ride, so they call and complain that you appeared to be intoxicated while driving last night. The passenger will get an automatic refund of the amount spent, and probably 2 or 3 free ride credits. You will have the amount you made on this particular trip deducted from your settlement, and you will be suspended for 48 hours pending an investigation - regardless of the fact that the complaint was made about an alleged incident that happened 12-16 or more hours ago.

Neither of the companies do any sort of investigation in the event of an allegation against a driver - if you are accused of driving while impaired, you will be suspended for 48 hours or longer. No attempt is made to contact the passengers you may have transported immediately before or after the incident, no attempt is made to contact local law enforcement to see if a report against you was made, no method exists for you to take a drug or alcohol test to prove your innocence, you are guilty as charged.

In my humble opinion, this is the major fault with ride share - drivers are treated like a disposable commodity, while passengers are given total credibility. Neither of the companies has your back, neither of them support you and respect your judgment and ability, to them we are nothing more than a means to an end.

And you thought OTR trucking sucked? As badly as I've seen trucking companies screw their drivers, they've got nuthin' on Uber and Lyft!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Not trolling. Just pointing out the fact that they are not your employer.


...youre late to the party on that observation (still fun though)


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

DexNex said:


> You are not getting it on your own... so here it is:
> 
> You are not an employee. You are a contractor. As a contractor, you can be removed from receiving future contracts at any time and for any reason. Your rating and your continued safety reports are indicators that you are NOT fit for this type of work. You should cut your losses now and move on, as they will end the relationship soon. As someone who has been at this for four years, you will not make it. Sorry for being blunt, but you are not seeing it for yourself.


California is an AT WILL state which means all that you've said above is true for all types of employees whether they contract or not. Again you're splitting hairs and completely avoiding the original topic of conversation with petty confrontation, which by definition is trolling...

I'm sure you have driven for them for four years. You probably also work part time, in the suburbs, during the day and have an acceptance rate below 50%. The rating system is designed to make drivers fail with long term usage. This is especially true at lyft where riders use a four tier rating system, all of which are entirely subjective and can tank your overall rating quick. That said, nearly anyone can survive a long term career with ride share working only a few hours a day in desirable locations. Even with all that's happened to me, working the worst locations at midnight hours and dealing with the scum of the earth, my over all rating is still 4.6 and my acceptance rate is over 90%.

Congratulations on four years of kissing your riders' ass with free water and making them ballon animals on their 6 dollar ride you drove 15 minutes to get to...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hair splitter here.

I am not an employee of Lyft or Uber...but a private contractor for them.....kind of like everyone else is.

Acceptance Rate means Zero (unless you are trying to obtain a Quest). Again, you are an independent contractor so you can accept or reject any ride that.you wish, regardless of Lyft' s cute little message of having a Low Acceptance Rating when you get pinged.

Some of these guys have pointed out that in your original post, you mentioned that you have several negative feedbacks in your first month. It honestly sounds like your customer service skills need to improve if you wish to continue to do this. The only thing that can tank your rating system is YOU. True, you will occassionally get that crappy rider who is gonna submarine your rating for no reason, but the majority of trips should be 5 star ratings and should easily cancel out those random bad apples.

Lyft is a lot more forgiving than Uber, so if you are struggling with Lyft, it is not recommended with Uber because they will drop kick you before you know what happened.

I drive three nights a week during the drunk hours of 9pm-4am (Yes, our bars are open to 4am here) and I am not getting too many country club and CEOs pickups at these hours.

....and before you call me a loser and a troll because you don't care for my opinion, I have a 4.97 rating on Uber and 4.96 rating on Lyft.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Jtdub said:


> The app has a report that will tell you exactly where specifically during a specific ride you sped or even braked hard.


Only Uber. Not Lyft.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> California is an AT WILL state which means all that you've said above is true for all types of employees whether they contract or not. Again you're splitting hairs and completely avoiding the original topic of conversation with petty confrontation, which by definition is trolling...
> 
> I'm sure you have driven for them for four years. You probably also work part time, in the suburbs, during the day and have an acceptance rate below 50%. The rating system is designed to make drivers fail with long term usage. This is especially true at lyft where riders use a four tier rating system, all of which are entirely subjective and can tank your overall rating quick. That said, nearly anyone can survive a long term career with ride share working only a few hours a day in desirable locations. Even with all that's happened to me, working the worst locations at midnight hours and dealing with the scum of the earth, my over all rating is still 4.6 and my acceptance rate is over 90%.
> 
> Congratulations on four years of kissing your riders' ass with free water and making them ballon animals on their 6 dollar ride you drove 15 minutes to get to..


I drive full-time in the city, mostly in the dark, in a luxury tier Suburban. And I don't think I avoided the topic of conversation in my last post. 4.97 on Uber and 4.96 on Lyft, so yeah... keep it up. Notice, too, how many "well-known" forum members are in here trying to give you some advice, you should take it.


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Hair splitter here.
> 
> I am not an employee of Lyft or Uber...but a private contractor for them.....kind of like everyone else is.
> 
> ...


Huh? You sound like a psycho dude. Nobody called YOU anything. In fact, you interjected yourself in to a conversation you'd never been included in. You must be desperate for attention and validation. Don't you get enough of that from your "4.97" star passengers??

Lots of people say lots of things on the internet. They also pretend to be shining stars and beacons of knowledge when they really know very little. Surprise surprise, you were wrong. The Uber rating system is actually more forgiving as it is simply a one shot 1-5 rating. Lyft uses 4 different tiers in one rating and just one poor rating on any of those 4 tiers will sink you no matter what the other 3 say.

A and B conversation. It's recommend that you don't C your way in to one unless you really have something to contribute...


----------



## Curlylocks (Aug 29, 2017)

I have driven for both Uber and Lyft. I quit doing Lyft, as at least in Charlotte it is mostly the younger crowd. I found they tend to give lower ratings. Are often drunk and or rowdy. Don't tip and I also had a lot more cancellations with Lyft and poorer ratings.

There are some people that will never give a five star rating no matter what you do.

I would like to see both companies require a reason for a less than 4 or 5 star rating and then contact the driver regarding the issue. I know I recently picked up a 3 star because the riders wanted me to pick them up in a NON designated area at the airport. (could be a $1000. fine)And then the second rider informed me that he needed to be dropped of somewhere else as I was dropping off the first. Sadly, I had already accepted another ride and could not accommodate. I told them if they had let me know early in the ride I could have set my app to not accept other rides. They were not happy.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> Huh? You sound like a psycho dude. Nobody called YOU anything. In fact, you interjected yourself in to a conversation you'd never been included in. You must be desperate for attention and validation. Don't you get enough of that from your "4.97" star passengers??
> 
> Lots of people say lots of things on the internet. They also pretend to be shining stars and beacons of knowledge when they really know very little. Surprise surprise, you were wrong. The Uber rating system is actually more forgiving as it is simply a one shot 1-5 rating. Lyft uses 4 different tiers in one rating and just one poor rating on any of those 4 tiers will sink you no matter what the other 3 say.
> 
> A and B conversation. It's recommend that you don't C your way in to one unless you really have something to contribute...


You came here asking for help and advice, not him. Remember that. The reasons you are struggling are becoming very apparent.


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

DexNex said:


> I drive full-time in the city, mostly in the dark, in a luxury tier Suburban. And I don't think I avoided the topic of conversation in my last post. 4.97 on Uber and 4.96 on Lyft, so yeah... keep it up. Notice, too, how many "well-known" forum members are in here trying to give you some advice, you should take it.


Therefore 90 percent of your clientele base is upscale. Sure, I'd probably be five star rated too if i owned an 80 grand SUV and only shuttled CEOs back and forth between private airports. I drive an economy car with a six speed ****** during "drunk" hours. Lets see what your rating would look like after a couple of days in my driver seat...



DexNex said:


> You came here asking for help and advice, not him. Remember that. The reasons you are struggling are becoming very apparent.


When you ask for both and are provided neither you're well within your right call BS. All I got from that asshole was 4 paragraphs of boasting and condescension. That's not helpful or advisory, is it? And you're one to talk. With your genius one liner about the differences of employment that had NOTHING to do with anything. Was that helpful? How about advisory?? That's what I thought...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> Therefore 90 percent of your clientele base is upscale. Sure, I'd probably be five star rated too if i owned an 80 grand SUV and only shuttled CEOs back and forth between private airports too. I drive an economy car with a six speed ****** during "drunk" hours. Lets see what your rating would look like after a couple of days in my driver seat...


Again, you are the one who came here asking for help/advice, not me. It's not about me, it's about you and your inability to take criticisms/advice in an attempt to help you.



OG.Pastor.K said:


> Therefore 90 percent of your clientele base is upscale. Sure, I'd probably be five star rated too if i owned an 80 grand SUV and only shuttled CEOs back and forth between private airports. I drive an economy car with a six speed ****** during "drunk" hours. Lets see what your rating would look like after a couple of days in my driver seat...
> 
> When you ask for both and are provided neither you're well within your right call BS. All I got from that asshole was 4 paragraphs of boasting and condescension. That's not helpful or advisory, is it? And you're one to talk. Your genius one line about the differences of employment that had NOTHING to do with anything. Was that helpful? How about advisory?? That's what I thought...


Your basic misunderstanding of the relationship you have with Lyft is a root cause of some of your issues.


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Again, you are the one who came here asking for help/advice, not me. It's not about me, it's about you and your inability to take criticisms/advice in an attempt to help you.
> 
> You basic misunderstanding of the relationship you have with Lyft is a root cause of some of your issues.


And once again you've dodged the question. What have you personally provided that gave anyone any help or advice? I've read every thread here. Some were great and well thought out. Others, like yours, with either a failed attempt to be funny or flat out condescension and comments that had nothing to do with the topic at hand. Advice and criticism are constructive. Random comments and trolling are destructive. Take a look at everything you've contributed here and tell me where your comments fall. You're a ride share driver. From the sounds of it you're actually probably a former limo driver who was forced to convert to ride share in the new transportation economy. I don't expect much in the way of intellectualism. But honesty can be for the simplest among us. So, honestly, do you really think that you personally contributed anything worth while to the discussion? Didn't think so


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> And once again you've dodged the question. What have you personally provided that gave anyone any help or advice? I've read every thread here. Some were great and well thought out. Others, like yours, with either a failed attempt to be funny or flat out condescension and comments that had nothing to do with the topic at hand. Advice and criticism are constructive. Random comments and trolling are destructive. Take a look at everything you've contributed here and tell me where your comments fall. You're a ride share driver. From the sounds of it you're actually probably a former limo driver who was forced to convert to ride share in the new transportation economy. I don't expect much in the way of intellectualism. But honesty can be for the simplest among us. So, honestly, do you really think that you personally contributed anything worth while to the discussion? Didn't think so


Why do keep creating stories and images of me? It's not about me, it's about you. I don't have to defend myself. You, by your own admission, are failing. Part of why you are failing is you don't even have a grasp of the basic relationship you have with Lyft.


----------



## OG.Pastor.K (Oct 4, 2017)

DexNex said:


> Why do keep creating stories and images of me? It's not about me, it's about you. I don't have to defend myself. You, by your own admission, are failing. Part of why you are failing is you don't even have a grasp of the basic relationship you have with Lyft.


I never "made anything up" about you. Everything i said came from what you've already disclosed. You do drive what is essentially a newer limousine tier vehicle, correct? It's just common sense that your clientele is going to be much better and you're more likely to receive better ratings is it not? And you really didn't provide anything helpful, did you? I can go round for round with you on this because factually you are incorrect...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> I never "made anything up" about you. Everything i said came from what you've already disclosed. You do drive what is essentially a newer limousine tier vehicle, correct? It's just common sense that your clientele is going to be much better and you're more likely to receive better ratings is it not? And you really didn't provide anything helpful, did you? I can go round for round with you on this because factually you are incorrect...


Best of luck to you in your next endeavor.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> the usage of a dash cam helped overturn false complaints and showed that my driving was indeed safe
> 
> ..


Even if it's true that your driving is safe, the fact that you are getting multiple reports in such a short period of time means you're doing something wrong.
Your riders just dont like you. Maybe your car smells and they want to report you for something, so they exaggerate about your driving.

Years ago they put "how's my driving" stickers in the back of our work vehicles at my full time job.
Many thought this would invite complaints since many hate our company.
Sure, there have been some. I've had a couple in the past few years.
But we have found that the guys that get a lot of calls, are from guys that do in fact drive crazy. They swear up and down that they're bogus complaints. One guy went as far as saying people keep calling in and complaining about him because he's black.
However, many have witnessed his bad driving and then rear ending someone finally did him in.

In the end, the odds will win. If you're a good driver, you wont keep getting false complaints. If you do, then they are not false.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> Whats up everybody. I've been driving rideshare for about a month now and although the money has been pretty good for part time the situation itself has been trying at times. I have previous commercial driving experience and I'm somewhat of an "old timer" so the driving itself hasn't been an issue at all. The customers on the other hand? That's a whole nother story. After receiving some unfair negative ratings I decided to protect myself by installing a dash cam. It's actually saved my back side more than once including getting an unfair 1 star review overturned. Recently i got a message from my employer stating that a rider had filed a complaint about excessive speed. I'm assuming this was done because the rider noticed I had a dash cam and knew they couldn't get away with saying the car was dirty, there was an unauthorized rider, I was being &%[email protected]!* etc etc. I was informed that one more message such as that one would result in termination, or deactivation I guess. This of course was a completely slanderous accusation. I drive 90 percent of the time in crowded city conditions where traffic is often at a crawl or reduced to 25 miles an hour or less. The opportunity to "speed" rarely even presents it self, let alone the fact that I have a commercial license and penalties for unsafe speed are much more strict which is a huge deterrent even if I did have the urge to floor it. Bottom line; the accusation wasn't true and while I'm sure the rider probably got a free ride credit out of it I simply got "effed." My question is this: What, if any, appeal options do I have in cases such as these? I've heard of drivers suing passengers for slander and libel but in the case of speed a dash cam probably wouldn't be much help. I'm also curious to know what, if any, influence the star rating system has on driver employment. I've only worked part time and averaged about 5 or 6 rides a day. My rating seems to constantly be stuck at 4 even though I've had passengers tell me they'd give me a five. I also try to rate everybody 5 but karma hasn't rewarded me for that yet. I'm still very new to the platform and any information would be much apprciated! thanks!!


You've had more issues in a month than most have in a year. You're either very unlucky or you're doing something wrong


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> No apparently you really cannot read and comprehend well. If the usage of a dash cam helped overturn false complaints and showed that my driving was indeed safe then clearly the complaints WERE erroneous and without merit. I really don't understand your quick rush to judgement. It's neither here nor there but I've been a commercial (A) license holder for almost 20 years. I have a half million safe driving miles under my belt commercially and countless thousands more undocumented in non commercial driving.
> 
> No, I don't consider myself to be without flaws, but my driving record and experience is one thing i can definitely hang my hat on. I would have been happy to share this with you initially, but because your next reply is undoubtedly another smart ass remark, insult, attempt to be funny or personal attack on something you know nothing about, I don't think I have anything else to say to you...


So, you're not okay with people judging you, but you are okay with making judgements of other people? I really hope you arent a pastor.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

After all this, its very apparent why you're failing. You are simply not a good driver. Multiple safety issues in month? Your rating is stuck at four after a month? You can have all the driving experience in the world and still fail at rideshare. Though many of us like to say, myself included, that this job is all about getting a Pax from point A, to point B. But its much more complex then that.

This job requires customer service. Your clients need to like you. That includes your greetings, you goodbyes, and everything in between. Music, air temperature, what your car smells like, are they comfortable in your car, etc. Its apparent that your customers do not like you. So like someone said, they could be dinging you more than a standard person would.

And please don't tell us your demographic is the thing that is hurting you. I drive bar hours as well, 9-2 most of the time. Ive seen it all, much more than you have at this point. Doesnt stop me from sitting at 4.9, with plenty of tips. Pretty much, i think its time for you to kick the gig and find something that you can handle. Rideshare is not for you. Deactivation threats after one month, get a clue dude.

Also you're starting to sound like that guy who flipped over a pax showing up to his house to retrieve his phone. Recommend not doing that. Listen to people, learn, and get better. Your defensive sobs only prove everybody's point.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> After all this, its very apparent why you're failing. You are simply not a good driver. Multiple safety issues in month? Your rating is stuck at four after a month? You can have all the driving experience in the world and still fail at rideshare. Though many of us like to say, myself included, that this job is all about getting a Pax from point A, to point B. But its much more complex then that.
> 
> This job requires customer service. Your clients need to like you. That includes your greetings, you goodbyes, and everything in between. Music, air temperature, what your car smells like, are they comfortable in your car, etc. Its apparent that your customers do not like you. So like someone said, they could be dinging you more than a standard person would.
> 
> ...


Perfectly said!


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Lately it seems that a lot more pax are jumping on the free ride bandwagon and filing false complaints. I was recently deactivated (since reinstated) due to a pax complaining of racial comments. They know you have a dash cam so they deliberately wait over a week hoping the footage will have been written over. 

I don't doubt you received false complaints. Unfortunately Uber and LYFT don't back their drivers. Even if you successfully prove you are right, the low ratings stand. I would love to sue the pax who make false complaints but I don't have the money for a lawyer. As someone else stated, a lot of complaints are morning after regrets. Pax get drunk and puts in wrong address on surge ride. They figure it out and change it but by then extra miles have accrued. A few days later after hangover abates they see how much they spent and complain about driver to get free ride. 

I don't have the answer.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> Huh? You sound like a psycho dude. Nobody called YOU anything. In fact, you interjected yourself in to a conversation you'd never been included in. You must be desperate for attention and validation. Don't you get enough of that from your "4.97" star passengers??
> 
> Lots of people say lots of things on the internet. They also pretend to be shining stars and beacons of knowledge when they really know very little. Surprise surprise, you were wrong. The Uber rating system is actually more forgiving as it is simply a one shot 1-5 rating. Lyft uses 4 different tiers in one rating and just one poor rating on any of those 4 tiers will sink you no matter what the other 3 say.
> 
> A and B conversation. It's recommend that you don't C your way in to one unless you really have something to contribute...


Psycho Here.

I'm sorry but weren't you asking advice on a public forum....so don't get your panties in a bunch (like you have done repeatedly now) when The Public gives you advice. A 4.6-4.7 rating tells every seasoned driver here that you have to be doing something wrong in your approach. Again, you will get crappy riders occassionally but it seems to be more frequent in your case or a sign of bad customer service, bad vehicle maintenance or bad driving.

Yeah...unlike most people on the internet (as you put it), screenshot attached. Take advice from people who have figured it out already. I drive drunks all of the time too. I do not drive a luxury vehicle (unless it qualified because it is black in color) but a 2007 Town and Country minivan.

School is done for the day.


----------



## YayAreaVet (Oct 6, 2017)

OG.Pastor.K said:


> Whats up everybody. I've been driving rideshare for about a month now and although the money has been pretty good for part time the situation itself has been trying at times. I have previous commercial driving experience and I'm somewhat of an "old timer" so the driving itself hasn't been an issue at all. The customers on the other hand? That's a whole nother story. After receiving some unfair negative ratings I decided to protect myself by installing a dash cam. It's actually saved my back side more than once including getting an unfair 1 star review overturned. Recently i got a message from my employer stating that a rider had filed a complaint about excessive speed. I'm assuming this was done because the rider noticed I had a dash cam and knew they couldn't get away with saying the car was dirty, there was an unauthorized rider, I was being &%[email protected]!* etc etc. I was informed that one more message such as that one would result in termination, or deactivation I guess. This of course was a completely slanderous accusation. I drive 90 percent of the time in crowded city conditions where traffic is often at a crawl or reduced to 25 miles an hour or less. The opportunity to "speed" rarely even presents it self, let alone the fact that I have a commercial license and penalties for unsafe speed are much more strict which is a huge deterrent even if I did have the urge to floor it. Bottom line; the accusation wasn't true and while I'm sure the rider probably got a free ride credit out of it I simply got "effed." My question is this: What, if any, appeal options do I have in cases such as these? I've heard of drivers suing passengers for slander and libel but in the case of speed a dash cam probably wouldn't be much help. I'm also curious to know what, if any, influence the star rating system has on driver employment. I've only worked part time and averaged about 5 or 6 rides a day. My rating seems to constantly be stuck at 4 even though I've had passengers tell me they'd give me a five. I also try to rate everybody 5 but karma hasn't rewarded me for that yet. I'm still very new to the platform and any information would be much apprciated! thanks!!


I don't drive for uber or lyft but i use ride share 3 times a day. I'm sorry you have been getting so many negative responses. I've never posted anything but i thought it would be good to share this profile with you. I had a driver who had this written on their profile. They also had a sign posted in their car.

This is the only driver I ever had who was a solid 5.0. Maybe the disclaimer is why.

I always leave 5s for my drivers cuz my cousin drives for postmates and I know the ratings are serious business.

Also wanted to add that acceptance rate makes a difference too, at least at postmates. If your 100% accept rate, they tend to be much more lenient with the rating system then if your only accepting 50 or 60 percent.
Higher rates mean your making them more money and also makes it easier for your ratings to dip a little because your not screening anybody


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Angry much?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nothing more than passenger opinion, be it false because they are A-Holes or whatever. 

Uber sends driving reports on the app to drivers that includes speeding as a category. 

My feeling is they are aware rider is full of it, just standards and practices where they pass what was reported onto you, and it’s the riders word only and not Uber sentiment.


----------



## Spice (May 25, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> You're welcome. They will likely refuse to give you the information. You will likely have to sue them and bring them in for discovery in order to get it. But just threatening to do that would likely make them cave because the risk of having to disclose the information and it becoming public would not be worth it to them.
> 
> Be aware though that they could also deactivate you. It wouldn't be right but that is one response they might make. So if you need this gig really bad this might be risky. Your call on that. Personally I feel we need someone to take a stand and do this.


If they deactivate him that's call retaliation, and that's illegal.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Didn't read all the replies, so my apologies if this is redundant, but can't you attach a GPS unit to your DC that'll record your driving data, like speed?


----------

